# Cool Aquascapes...some vids added 9/3/12



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*While doing research on DIY backgrounds, I ran across a couple sites that had some great shots of some awesome aquascapes in their galleries. Thought I'd share them......
aqua forest aquarium
Contest Gallery 2009
Contest Gallery 2009 [Nano Tanks] 
Contest Gallery 2010 [Nano Tanks] 
Contest Gallery 2010*


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, some of these tanks are amazing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

For sure!! Provides for some good inspiration too. Wish I had the talent & time some of those people do lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rather than start a new thread I figured I would just add to this one. Came across a couple cool vids with some cool aquascapes, thought i'd share them here..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

second to last one , well i mean all of hem but the second to last video is sooo nice, creepy underwater swampy looking tree's , so nice...

cool post john.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shawn! Yea the creepy underwater swampy looking tree's are pretty cool. Lots of cool tanks and good inspiration in all of them however.


----------

